

Just before Xmas - Holidize My Logo - sivanco
http://www.holidizemylogo.com/

======
kilian
I tried the two logo's I could find the quickest but both were bigger than
260x260px, which is astronomically small. Maybe up those limits to something
like 800x600?

~~~
sivanco
Thanks for the tip. We wanted it to be the size logos usually are, when placed
on the websites, so it'll be fairly easy to upload it when done. We might
reconsider this size due to the fact that some just want to share their
holidized logos on social channels and therefore need it bigger.

~~~
mnicole
> We might reconsider this size due to the fact that some just want to share
> their holidized logos on social channels and therefore need it bigger.

Or anyone utilizing larger sizes for retina.

------
th00pl
Got scared off by this in the T&Cs:

As between you and Conduit, you retain all rights in your Content. However, by
uploading, submitting, or otherwise transmitting any Content via the
Holidizemylogo Website you hereby grant to Conduit a non-exclusive, worldwide,
royalty-free, sublicensable, right and license to use, reproduce, modify,
distribute, display, publish, perform, transmit and access your Content and
the Customized Content, as applicable, for promotional and marketing purposes,
at Conduit sole discretion, in any media formats and through any media
channels during the term you use the Holidizemylogo Website and/or Services
and for the twelve month period following the end of such term.

~~~
delinka
I obtained, scaled, and submitted the Google logo off the main search page. I
wish them luck in using Google's logo in the way they describe.

~~~
goostavos
You are a smarter man then I. I blithely uploaded a company logo to the
thing.. curiosity got the better of me.

Should have read that insane TaC first.

------
lewisflude
Love the site, but I found the lack of the word Christmas a little weird. Not
that I'm a Christian or anything, just that I don't identify with the term
Holiday Season here in the UK.

~~~
bazzargh
The word 'holidize' seems to have been in use by marketroids for a while, see
eg: [http://design.inkzoo.com/how-to-holidize-your-logo-design-
to...](http://design.inkzoo.com/how-to-holidize-your-logo-design-to-boost-
holiday-sales/)

...and you'll see from the examples there that it's not just Christmas -
Halloween, Thanksgiving, whatever. In my day job I see this done _a lot_ for
product sales, there are logos/backgrounds queued up for some holiday or other
most of the year.

------
kvirani
Odd limits on file dimensions. I couldn't get past the validation since my
laziness factor outweighed my curiosity factor :$

~~~
sivanco
LOL! we added also a link to a resize platform (<http://picresize.com/>) if
you try to upload a logo that is too big. maybe that can help?

------
justindocanto
Would be nice if it had some samples of what it did so i can be wow'd into
trying it.

~~~
sivanco
Good tip! in the meantime check out this blog post with examples.
[http://blog.conduit.com/2012/12/09/we-have-a-special-
holiday...](http://blog.conduit.com/2012/12/09/we-have-a-special-holiday-gift-
for-your-logo/)

~~~
justindocanto
Awesome! This is better than i expected & exactly why you need some demos, so
people know. thanks! =)

------
stck
Needs more automagic and a possibility to give urls (instead of file upload).

~~~
sivanco
Hey - you can get a URL instead of an image, if you click under the big green
button "Get Logo", the "Get Image Link here" right under it. Let me know if it
works.

------
dmorgan415
this is great!

------
rscale
I was going to try it, but the T&C gives Conduit fairly broad
marketing/promotional rights. And strangely, it only grants me license to the
output for 12 months.

I'm not comfortable with that.

